# Những sai lầm mọi người thường mắc phải khi trang trí nhà tắm



## toilatoi (20/11/21)

Những sai lầm mọi người thường mắc phải khi trang trí nhà tắm Đa số mọi người thường mắc phải 8 sai lầm này, hậu quả là phòng tắm vừa mất thẩm mỹ vừa gây ức chế nặng. Mặc dù so với các phòng khác, phòng tắm thường là nơi chúng ta dành ít thời gian hơn. Tuy nhiên, một không gian phòng tắm ấm cúng và tiện nghi có thể giúp bạn giải toả stress, đồng thời tạo hứng khởi cho cả ngày làm việc. Dưới đây là 8 thứ có thể phá hỏng phòng tắm, cũng như làm tệ hơn bầu tâm trạng của bạn. 1. Khay đựng xà phòng kém chất lượng Khi đến gần bồn rửa, điều đầu tiên chúng ta chú ý đến là khay đựng xà phòng. Chúng ta sử dụng nó hàng ngày, và vật dụng này thường xuyên bị ảnh hưởng bởi cả nước và xà phòng. Vì vậy, mọi người nên chọn một khay đựng xà phòng có chất lượng tốt. Bạn không nên sử dụng khay nhựa – nó không phải là vật liệu tự nhiên và sẽ có các vết xước. Kính và gỗ trông rất sành điệu, nhưng gỗ không giữ được lâu và kính thì nhanh chóng bị bẩn. Vì vậy, lựa chọn tốt nhất là một đĩa xà phòng bằng kim loại hoặc gốm sứ. 2. Thảm nhựa PVC Những tấm thảm này thường rất rẻ và có màu sắc đa dạng. Tuy nhiên, thảm PVC không hấp thụ nước, độ bền cũng không cao. Giải pháp tốt hơn là mua một tấm thảm cotton hoặc thảm tre. Thảm cotton trông rất thời trang và thường được nhuộm màu pastel nhẹ nhàng. Loại thảm này ngoài ưu điểm là hấp thụ nước và bay hơi tốt thì còn rất bền. 3. Không có ngăn đựng giấy vệ sinh Giấy vệ sinh để trên bồn cầu thường khiến căn phòng trở nên bừa bộn. Trong khi đó, chúng ta có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn cho hộp đựng giấy vệ sinh: hộp đựng bằng nhựa, kim loại hoặc bằng gỗ, giá đỡ có hoặc không có nắp đậy, giá đỡ được lắp trên tường hoặc trên sàn nhà… Như vậy, cuộn giấy vệ sinh sẽ không bị bẩn, dính bụi hoặc bị ướt hay làm rơi. 4. Rèm tắm phai màu Một tấm rèm phòng tắm cũ nát sẽ để lại ấn tượng thực sự khó chịu. Đó là lý do tại sao bạn đừng quên giặt rèm tắm thường xuyên. Để giặt rèm cửa bằng nhựa, bạn nên dùng một chút bột giặt, baking soda và cho vào máy giặt ở chế độ nhẹ. 5. Chai lọ xung quanh chậu rửa mặt Nhiều người thấy khó khi phải đặt nhiều chai lọ vào đúng vị trí của chúng. Nhưng ngay cả khi xếp vào đúng vị trí, nó cũng chỉ được một thời gian ngắn, và ngay sau đó, chúng lại được xếp dọc bồn rửa mặt. Điều này rất thuận tiện, nhưng lại gây mất thẩm mỹ cho phòng tắm của bạn. Ngay cả các thương hiệu cao cấp cũng sẽ mất đi sức hấp dẫn nếu bạn đặt nó trong góc bồn rửa cùng một loạt các sản phẩm khác. Tốt hơn hết là bạn nên lắp một chiếc kệ cho tất cả những chai lọ cần thiết và đặt những chai lọ ít dùng vào tủ. 6. Gạch ốp có màu quá chói Khi mua gạch lát nền nhà tắm, bạn thường bị hấp dẫn bởi những mẫu có màu sắc sặc sỡ. Hơn nữa, trên thị trường có vô vàn sự lựa chọn, từ các mẫu gạch được cách điệu như đá cẩm thạch đến những mẫu được khảm màu hồng. Tuy nhiên, gạch ốp màu quá sáng sẽ khó kết hợp với phần các nội thất còn lại trong phòng tắm và đôi khi, nó còn dẫn đến một vài vấn đề về mặt. Một mẹo khi lựa chọn gạch ốp phòng tắm là hãy tìm các mẫu mô phỏng các vật liệu tự nhiên, như gỗ hoặc đá. 7. Dây phơi quần áo Những dây phơi đồ trong phòng tắm vừa gây mất thẩm mỹ vừa khiến quần áo lâu khô hơn vì phòng tắm là nơi ẩm ướt nhất trong nhà. Nếu căn hộ của bạn không có ban công hay không gian nào khác để phơi quần áo, bạn có thể dùng máy giặt có chức năng sấy hoặc máy sấy quần áo. 8. Lát sàn bằng gạch men bóng Gạch bóng trên sàn không phải là giải pháp tốt nhất vì nó dễ bị bẩn. Tuy nhiên, điều quan trọng nhất là nó thường trơn và không an toàn. Gạch men bóng có thể khiến căn phòng trông rộng rãi hơn nhưng các chuyên gia vẫn khuyên bạn nên chọn gạch men mờ vì nó không trơn và trông rất phong cách.


----------

